# p228 slide will not go all the way back (???).



## SDFarmer (May 19, 2016)

HUH? yes, I know... when I try to cycle(?) the slide to lock the slide back in preparation to cleaning the pistol the slide will not go all the way back (enough?) to catch the slide lock. I can see the slide latch hole(?) is not far enough to even reach the latch(?).

You know, when I grab the slide, push it towards the rear, push up on the slide lock, the slide is short of the stop lock being able to be pushed into the slide lock position (sorry that doesn't even make sense to me). 

The gun fires, ejects, locks back after emptying a mag, but it just won't go back enough to lock into the full back position to clean the gun.

Kinda' feels mushy when I push it all the way back. Would think this mushy feeling is dirt/junk but I can't lock the slide to turn the slide release and so on... hmmm, maybe if I squirt some kind of cleaner in there? 

In the meantime any ideas?


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

Is it possible you installed the recoil spring backwards the last time you field stripped it? If the barrel isn't bulged, that's the only thing I can think of that might bind and prevent the slide from going all the way to the rear.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Will it lock on an empty mag when not firing? 

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

SDFarmer said:


> The gun fires, ejects, locks back after emptying a mag, but it just won't go back enough to lock into the full back position to clean the gun.


Are you weak in dexterity or have injury preventing you from getting the slide fully to the rear?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

If you can
Re assemble the gun leaving the slide spring out.
Move slide all the way back and see if there is any tightening issue with the slide.
There could be something obstructing the slide just enough to manually mess with you. I'm not referring to any foreign obstructions either. 
Good luck
:smt1099


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

SDFarmer: I just pulled out my 229r Equinox and tried to see what your issue might be. VAMarine's ? needs to answered/addressed. Put the mag back in, cock the hammer and pull, don't push the slide to the rear. If you have the gun in your right hand (assuming you are right handed), try pushing forward with your right hand while pulling back the slide with your left hand. 

Did you disassemble the gun after the last time you shot it? If you did, it might have been reassembled incorrectly. Doubtful (but not impossible) that you put the recoil spring in backwards, but that might have been what happened. Just tried it and it can be done, but the 'pointy'/'open' end of the spring would have gouged your finger (as it did mine) and you would have realized that this was not how it should go. 

Additional choices: join the sigtalk forum and pose your question there (they are a pretty helpful) or a trip to the local gunsmith could be the only solution.


----------

